# Paradoxa nymphs



## Jay (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey there guys. I have a question for those of you who have had Ghost mantids. I bought 9 P. paradoxa nymphs at L1. Now I have 8 left at L2. Unfortunately one took a while to start moulting and when it did it mismoulted. I am able to keep them at about 75-80 and 50-65% humidity. Does the chance of mismoulting decrease over time or is it about the same all throughout their development?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jan 26, 2007)

You tend to get a lot of losses at this first instar, that is why i never sell until they are 2nd or 3rd instar.

They tend to be more delicate as hatchlings, as do most species.

Rob.


----------



## Ian (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey Jay,

I had no losses with my last batch of Ghost mantis until around L3...when they had already had a couple of sheds.

The ideal conditions to keep Phyllocrania in, in my experience is with a LOT, of spraying. I sprayed my nymphs twice a day...and they did really well, with no mis-moults.

I think Leah found this technique good as well, when she was mass rearing them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Isis (Jan 27, 2007)

Woah? Sparying TWICE a day? I spray mine once every 2 days or even three, they have no problem in shedding in dryer conditions. There is a problem to keep them in dry container when they are L1 but IMO there's no problem later... I had 12 nymphs L1, 10 of them survived to imago. No problem at all. Now I keep 6 from my own breeding, no problem too.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 27, 2007)

Most praying mantis species that produced hundreds of eggs in a single ootheca usually suffer casualty at L1, exotic species that produced few nymphs are usually much more hardier/stronger than those that hatched out hundreds. GHost mantis belongs to the one that is stronger, and able to handle oversea shipment even at L1/L2.

Some mantis take longer time to molt compare to other, but it shouldn't relate to higher chance ofmismoltng. Mantis with missing leg remain in the same stage for longer period but not necessary means it will mismolt on next molt.


----------



## Ian (Jan 27, 2007)

Yea Isis, twice a day, and they seem to have a good drink each time i spray them. And from the results I have got, it appears to be quite a successful way of rearing!


----------



## Jay (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I have a hydrometer with a mantis in one deli container and a mantis and a thermometer in another. To keep conditions right I do have to spray once in the morning and once at night. I will just have to see how many are left as adults and hope for the best.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jan 28, 2007)

It obviously worked for Ian, but I would be VERY cautious about spraying any mantis twice a day. If you do still spray them this much, then something has not been mentioned - they will need VERY good ventilation.

The first time I bred _P. paradoxa_ was in '96 and I only sprayed them once every 2-3 days. I am breeding them again after a long absence and I keep all of them in mesh cages in a room that is approx 60% humidity. They get sprayed once every 2-3 days and they are fine.

Maybe they are tolerant to both extremes of humidity.

The ootheca do need to be kept very humid to ensure a good hatch.

Rob.


----------



## Ian (Jan 28, 2007)

How do you mean something has not been mentioned?

These guys are in butterfly type cages, and kept at around 27c...so the enclosure dried out fairly soonish after spraying.

I got this technique off Leah, which she to, had great success with


----------



## Isis (Jan 29, 2007)

Well... I keep a second generation with a success, no casualties at all. I think these are very flexible mantids when it comes to keeping conditions. They drink a lot, this is true when you feed them less frequently or keep in a hot place- I keep mine in 26 deg. and they are doing fine without daily-spraying, but as I said they tolerate more than 32 if humidity is high. it depends on breeder which way to choose.

Ooths have to be kept in high humidity. I've hatched in these conditions about 20 of them


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 29, 2007)

> Ooths have to be kept in high humidity. I've hatched in these conditions about 20 of them


Yep, high humidity on the ooth. And this morning I see hatching from the ooth traded from you Isis. Counted 38 nymphs! Hooray! lets hope there is equal success on other 4 ooth. Thanks Isis!


----------



## Jwonni (Jan 29, 2007)

I'll chime in with this one as i have hatched an egg around a month and a half ago

mine hatched around 36 half were put in their own container half were left together

all have shed once now and EVERY one in their own seperate cup succesful and still alive. BUT the tub that had 18 in did not go well i have 9 of the ones that were kept together left. Their were a couple died before the shed (looked thin so did not beat the others to the food) however there were a lot of mismoults dunno if they kept bumping each other


----------

